
If you build it, they might not come - prakash
http://venturegeneratedcontent.com/2008/10/05/if-you-build-it-they-might-not-come/
======
jfarmer
Good read. I wrote something similar in my article "The Cult of the Product":
<http://20bits.com/articles/the-cult-of-the-product/>

Marketing, distribution, and all that non-product stuff is just as important,
if not more important, than the product itself.

If business were about horses and lakes, there are three steps in acquiring
customers: 1) Having a good lake 2) Leading the horse to it 3) Convincing the
horse to drink

(1) is product, (2) is distribution, and (3) is marketing. You need all three.

Once you've got that down you need to start worry about whether the horse will
come back, if he'll bring his friends, etc.

But it's not _just_ about the lake, er, the product.

~~~
prakash
your article was a good read as well.

